# Bluegills



## minnesotashooter

Hey guys, the family went fishing this past weekend and caught a lot of nice bluegills and had a great time but when I went to clean them I found something that I haven't seen before. Some of the meat was speckled with white and black specks. Some of the fillets were and some weren't. Never seen anything like it. Are they safe to eat? Any ideas as to what they are? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jamesavp

I don't know what that is but if i were you I probably wouldn't eat them until you talk to fish and game dept or some more knowledgeable than me on the subject. I have cleaned many fish in my day and I have never seen that before.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41

Check as mentioned above, and even if they are considered safe to eat, it's not worth taking chances! Cook it good, because it may be too late when you discover you have worms inside you! :beer:


----------



## deacon

Have seen black specs in numerous panfish over many years. DNR says not a problem, just cook thoroughly.

If you look close enough at any fillet you will see worms, just not as noticible as black specs.


----------



## njsimonson

I tried to post on this yesterday, but my server was crapping out on me.

The parasites, I believe they're called "yellow grub" and "black spot" are very common in MN waters, especially with panfish. I don't think either of them can be transmitted to humans, and can be killed at a temperature that is used to thoroughly cook fish meats.

So dig in, add a little pepper, and you'll never know the difference! 

Heres an MN DNR link for your information.


----------



## minnesotashooter

Thanks guys for the tips, they are much appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Fossilman

Same spots as Pike,no harm to humans at all..........


----------

